# Write a new story.



## MargB (Jun 28, 2010)

"Hello", said the


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2010)

postman, shaking his


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 28, 2010)

unfeasibly large convertible


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2010)

goat-shaped shopping trolley


----------



## am64 (Jun 28, 2010)

To The Little


----------



## HelenP (Jun 28, 2010)

Mermaid, sitting on

xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Mermaid, sitting on
> 
> xx



the very wet


----------



## MargB (Jun 29, 2010)

doorstep holding a


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

MargB said:


> doorstep holding a



big piece of


----------



## am64 (Jun 29, 2010)

haddock and chips


----------



## Monica (Jun 29, 2010)

smacking her lips


----------



## MargB (Jun 29, 2010)

when suddenly a


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 29, 2010)

wrapped in paper


----------



## am64 (Jun 29, 2010)

dolphin jumped on


----------



## HelenP (Jun 29, 2010)

the bandwagon and

xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

HelenP said:


> the bandwagon and
> 
> xx



drove all the


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 29, 2010)

groupies wild with


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> groupies wild with



stories from the


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2010)

Kate Bush concert


----------



## MargB (Jun 29, 2010)

"Who?", said the


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

MargB said:


> "Who?", said the



man with a


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2010)

lack of appreciation


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

Northerner said:


> lack of appreciation



of kates big


----------



## scootdevon (Jun 29, 2010)

*Lock of hair... *


----------



## HelenP (Jun 29, 2010)

growing out of

xx


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 29, 2010)

her left nostril.


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

she often tryed


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 29, 2010)

to train it


----------



## MCH (Jun 29, 2010)

to grow like


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

MCH said:


> to grow like



her little sisters


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 30, 2010)

but it was


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 30, 2010)

too unruly and


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> too unruly and



never grew when


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 30, 2010)

was planted in


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 30, 2010)

Debbie Harry's rear

(p.s. sorry, but it doesn't have to read like THAT! )


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Debbie Harry's rear
> 
> (p.s. sorry, but it doesn't have to read like THAT! )



back view mirror


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 1, 2010)

reflecting light everywhere.


----------



## MargB (Jul 1, 2010)

"oh dear", said


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 1, 2010)

the Seven Dwarves


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 1, 2010)

to any one


----------



## MargB (Jul 1, 2010)

who would listen


----------



## Corrine (Jul 1, 2010)

that's not a


----------



## HelenP (Jul 1, 2010)

good idea to

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2010)

HelenP said:


> good idea to
> 
> xx



only have one


----------



## MCH (Jul 1, 2010)

bowl of porridge.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 2, 2010)

The three bears


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> The three bears



would always leave


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 2, 2010)

thiers for Goldilocks.


----------



## MargB (Jul 2, 2010)

who was always


----------



## am64 (Jul 2, 2010)

going on holiday


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 2, 2010)

to spain or


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> to spain or



the isle of


----------



## MargB (Jul 2, 2010)

Man for a ...............


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2010)

MargB said:


> Man for a ...............



bit of slap


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 2, 2010)

sun sea and


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> sun sea and



very round bits


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 2, 2010)

like polished pebbles.


----------



## Old Holborn (Jul 2, 2010)

Standing on the


----------



## HelenP (Jul 2, 2010)

shoulders of giants

xx


----------



## MargB (Jul 2, 2010)

gazing at the


----------



## HelenP (Jul 3, 2010)

corn circles in

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2010)

Farmer Giles' field


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 3, 2010)

of potato chips.


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 3, 2010)

suddenly a light


----------



## scootdevon (Jul 3, 2010)

*Shone very brightly....*


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 3, 2010)

behind the cowshed


----------



## Steff (Jul 3, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> behind the cowshed



where daisy had


----------



## HelenP (Jul 4, 2010)

parked her bike

xx


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 4, 2010)

and milked the


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> and milked the



ever so slightly


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 4, 2010)

hungry elephant calf.


----------



## MargB (Jul 4, 2010)

"Oh no!", cried


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2010)

Shaun the sheep.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2010)

That's my fleece


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2010)

Northerner said:


> That's my fleece



you have just


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 4, 2010)

fleetingly filched from


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2010)

marks and spencers


----------



## HelenP (Jul 4, 2010)

next door neighbour's

xx


----------



## MargB (Jul 4, 2010)

washing line in


----------



## HelenP (Jul 4, 2010)

Chorlton cum Hardy

xx


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 4, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Chorlton cum Hardy



Sorry!, Off subject, but I used to live there when at UMIST! 

Andy

Now, back to the story .........


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

where good children


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

are not allowed


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

to eat cabbage.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

wedding cake makes


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

your hips seem


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

curvier than ever.


----------



## MargB (Jul 5, 2010)

Or so we ................


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

lead to believe.


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

My hips used


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

to be a size


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

Caroline said:


> to be a size



14 many years


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

ago before I


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

had my little


----------



## MargB (Jul 5, 2010)

angels.  Now, however,


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm built for


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I'm built for



knocking down brick


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

walls. I charge


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

Caroline said:


> walls. I charge



by the hour


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

plus parts and


----------



## Old Holborn (Jul 5, 2010)

bacon sandwiches covered


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

brown windsor soup.


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

and a large


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

pickled cactus for


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

my hairy little


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

left toe and


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

my smooth right


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

big toed sandal.


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

my dad bought


----------



## HelenP (Jul 5, 2010)

from a bloke

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

who once dropped


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 5, 2010)

by for a ....


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

chat and a


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 5, 2010)

cuddle without any


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> cuddle without any



alterior motive she


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

baked six cakes


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

and burnt five


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

Like King Alfred.


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

used to say


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

in days gone


----------



## MargB (Jul 6, 2010)

by.  Moving on


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

to bigger and


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

Caroline said:


> to bigger and



better things once


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

she won the


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

Caroline said:


> she won the



right to be


----------



## MargB (Jul 6, 2010)

a prima donna


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

and a celebrity.


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

Caroline said:


> and a celebrity.



this made her


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

very very happy.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

then she got


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

Caroline said:


> then she got



a little bit


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

drunk then married


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

Caroline said:


> drunk then married



for a number


----------



## Caroline (Jul 6, 2010)

reasons but mostly


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

Caroline said:


> reasons but mostly



because she loves


----------



## HelenP (Jul 6, 2010)

people looking at

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

HelenP said:


> people looking at
> 
> xx



her wedding album


----------



## MargB (Jul 6, 2010)

and also for


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

MargB said:


> and also for



many years her


----------



## HelenP (Jul 6, 2010)

secret lover had

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

HelenP said:


> secret lover had
> 
> xx



kept playing with


----------



## HelenP (Jul 6, 2010)

his Action Man

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

HelenP said:


> his Action Man
> 
> xx



that aunt betty


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 7, 2010)

had dressed up


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> had dressed up



like a sugar


----------



## MargB (Jul 7, 2010)

babe, but that


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

MargB said:


> babe, but that



was not the


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 7, 2010)

half of it


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> half of it



her dad once


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 7, 2010)

dressed up as


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> dressed up as



lily savage and


----------



## MargB (Jul 7, 2010)

had to explain


----------



## HelenP (Jul 7, 2010)

to his boss

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

HelenP said:


> to his boss
> 
> xx



on the weekends


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 7, 2010)

that he couldn't


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> that he couldn't



work after 5


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 7, 2010)

months washing dishes


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> months washing dishes



and polishing his


----------



## Corrine (Jul 7, 2010)

shiny red shoes


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

Corrine said:


> shiny red shoes



just like his


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 7, 2010)

best friend always


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> best friend always



did with his


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 7, 2010)

pink fluffy poodle.


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> pink fluffy poodle.



sometimes the poodle


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 7, 2010)

jumped for joy


----------



## HelenP (Jul 7, 2010)

Whenever he heard

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Whenever he heard
> 
> xx



the letterbox go


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 7, 2010)

for a walk


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> for a walk



he often took


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

his digital camera


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2010)

Caroline said:


> his digital camera



to the woods


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

with a big


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2010)

Caroline said:


> with a big



tripod to stand


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

and a gorilla.


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2010)

Caroline said:


> and a gorilla.



to make tea


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

in a flask


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2010)

Caroline said:


> in a flask



for the chimps


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

tea party at


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2010)

Caroline said:


> tea party at



the back of


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

the ape house


----------



## MargB (Jul 8, 2010)

at Chester Zoo.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

The weather was


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2010)

Caroline said:


> The weather was



dull and very


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

wet and cold.


----------



## MargB (Jul 8, 2010)

However, the sun


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2010)

MargB said:


> However, the sun



shone bright through


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

silver lined clouds.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 8, 2010)

of methane and


----------



## scootdevon (Jul 8, 2010)

*Beanz gas &.... *


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

hot cabbage water


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 8, 2010)

which made us


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

all make rude


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2010)

Caroline said:


> all make rude



noises with our


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

silly rude bits.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 8, 2010)

which then leaked


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

lemonade juice smelling


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 8, 2010)

like overripe bananas


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

covered in honey.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 8, 2010)

and cinnamon then


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

baked in bread


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 8, 2010)

and used as


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

hard skin remover.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 8, 2010)

such sweet feet


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

not even sweaty


----------



## MargB (Jul 8, 2010)

but very smelly


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 8, 2010)

were a requirement


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> were a requirement



to get through


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 8, 2010)

the niffometer which


----------



## MargB (Jul 8, 2010)

was never cleaned


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 8, 2010)

it really reeked


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 8, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> it really reeked



And then some!


----------



## Caroline (Jul 9, 2010)

While visitng the


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2010)

Caroline said:


> While visitng the



doctor on monday


----------



## Caroline (Jul 9, 2010)

they found out


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2010)

Caroline said:


> they found out



she was six


----------



## scootdevon (Jul 9, 2010)

*Feet tall Mermaid *


----------



## MargB (Jul 9, 2010)

with a bad


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2010)

MargB said:


> with a bad



case of swollen


----------



## Caroline (Jul 9, 2010)

head syndrom which


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2010)

Caroline said:


> head syndrom which



made her feel


----------



## Caroline (Jul 9, 2010)

very very very


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2010)

Caroline said:


> very very very



shy around her


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 9, 2010)

many two-legged


----------



## Caroline (Jul 9, 2010)

poodle grooming pals


----------



## falcon123 (Jul 9, 2010)

who were all


----------



## Caroline (Jul 9, 2010)

pretty in pink.


----------



## HelenP (Jul 9, 2010)

except when they

xx


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 10, 2010)

turned bright blue


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> turned bright blue



like the smurfs


----------



## HelenP (Jul 11, 2010)

choking on a

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2010)

HelenP said:


> choking on a
> 
> xx



piece of fryed


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 11, 2010)

fish in batter


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> fish in batter



with loads of


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 11, 2010)

Sauce. However, the


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Sauce. However, the



fish started going


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 11, 2010)

"Help Help" whilst


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> "Help Help" whilst



the chips began


----------



## HelenP (Jul 11, 2010)

to pirouette across

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2010)

HelenP said:


> to pirouette across
> 
> xx



the frozen piece


----------



## HelenP (Jul 11, 2010)

of lake near

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2010)

HelenP said:


> of lake near
> 
> xx



dads car boot


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 11, 2010)

that was filled


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> that was filled



with beatles LP'S


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 11, 2010)

record players and


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> record players and



old style roller


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 11, 2010)

skates from the


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> skates from the



back of mums


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 11, 2010)

large pine wardrobe


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> large pine wardrobe



and her black


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 12, 2010)

dress was almost


----------



## Steff (Jul 12, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> dress was almost



half way up


----------



## HelenP (Jul 12, 2010)

Blackpool Tower when

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 12, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Blackpool Tower when
> 
> xx



suddenly the lights


----------



## MCH (Jul 13, 2010)

went out all


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 13, 2010)

because a chap


----------



## Caroline (Jul 13, 2010)

fused the wrong


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2010)

Caroline said:


> fused the wrong



wires in the


----------



## Caroline (Jul 13, 2010)

electical generator then


----------



## HelenP (Jul 13, 2010)

did a runner

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2010)

HelenP said:


> did a runner
> 
> xx



with the special


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 13, 2010)

k that he'd


----------



## HelenP (Jul 13, 2010)

nicked from Asda

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2010)

HelenP said:


> nicked from Asda
> 
> xx



and then threw


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 14, 2010)

threw in the


----------



## Caroline (Jul 14, 2010)

big beach towel


----------



## HelenP (Jul 14, 2010)

into the middle

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 14, 2010)

HelenP said:


> into the middle
> 
> xx



of her round


----------



## Caroline (Jul 15, 2010)

up the junction


----------



## Steff (Jul 15, 2010)

Caroline said:


> up the junction



and through the


----------



## Caroline (Jul 15, 2010)

long dark alley


----------



## Steff (Jul 15, 2010)

Caroline said:


> long dark alley



passed nanas old


----------



## Caroline (Jul 15, 2010)

air raid shelter


----------



## bex123 (Jul 15, 2010)

into the forest


----------



## Caroline (Jul 15, 2010)

to the three


----------



## Steff (Jul 15, 2010)

Caroline said:


> to the three



little pigs at


----------



## HelenP (Jul 15, 2010)

the straw house

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 15, 2010)

HelenP said:


> the straw house
> 
> xx



that used to


----------



## Old Holborn (Jul 15, 2010)

paint yellow flowers


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

for the big bad


----------



## Steff (Jul 15, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> for the big bad



wolf in sheeps


----------



## Caroline (Jul 16, 2010)

wool cardigans and


----------



## MargB (Jul 16, 2010)

bright pink wellingtons


----------



## Steff (Jul 16, 2010)

MargB said:


> bright pink wellingtons



with yellow spots


----------



## Caroline (Jul 16, 2010)

and orange bows


----------



## Steff (Jul 16, 2010)

Caroline said:


> and orange bows



all down one


----------



## Caroline (Jul 16, 2010)

one side of


----------



## Steff (Jul 16, 2010)

Caroline said:


> one side of



her wobbley left


----------



## Caroline (Jul 16, 2010)

jellied eel seal


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 16, 2010)

. "Good grief" said


----------



## HelenP (Jul 17, 2010)

the penguin with

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 17, 2010)

HelenP said:


> the penguin with
> 
> xx



A very large


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2010)

and rather peculiar


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 17, 2010)

looking tentacle on


----------



## Steff (Jul 17, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> looking tentacle on



his bottom that


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2010)

should be surgically


----------



## Steff (Jul 17, 2010)

Northerner said:


> should be surgically



removed very slowly


----------



## am64 (Jul 17, 2010)

but then again .....


----------



## Steff (Jul 17, 2010)

am64 said:


> but then again .....



the slower the


----------



## Caroline (Jul 19, 2010)

the better for


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2010)

Caroline said:


> the better for



taking the pain


----------



## Caroline (Jul 19, 2010)

away from his


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2010)

Very poorly right


----------



## Caroline (Jul 19, 2010)

back molar tooth


----------



## Corrine (Jul 19, 2010)

which needed extracting


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2010)

Corrine said:


> which needed extracting



from aunt marys


----------



## Caroline (Jul 20, 2010)

rock hard cakes


----------



## Steff (Jul 20, 2010)

Caroline said:


> rock hard cakes



made from solid


----------



## Caroline (Jul 20, 2010)

concrete mixed with


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 20, 2010)

a dash of .....


----------



## Steff (Jul 20, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> a dash of .....



tobasco and lime


----------



## Caroline (Jul 20, 2010)

over easy on


----------



## MargB (Jul 20, 2010)

the sunnyside up.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 20, 2010)

meanwhile the fairy


----------



## Steff (Jul 20, 2010)

Caroline said:


> meanwhile the fairy



sprinkled loads of


----------



## HelenP (Jul 20, 2010)

shrinking dust on 

xx


----------



## KayC (Jul 21, 2010)

HelenP said:


> shrinking dust on
> 
> xx


Can I butt in here:
'the thing which you might think was'


----------



## Caroline (Jul 21, 2010)

KayC said:


> Can I butt in here:
> 'the thing which you might think was'



but in all you like and my response is

much too big


----------



## Steff (Jul 21, 2010)

to fit on ................


----------



## Caroline (Jul 21, 2010)

the bikes handlebars


----------



## Steff (Jul 21, 2010)

Caroline said:


> the bikes handlebars



of dads old


----------



## Caroline (Jul 21, 2010)

motor bike from


----------



## Steff (Jul 21, 2010)

the 1950 old


----------



## Caroline (Jul 21, 2010)

mods and rockers


----------



## Caroline (Jul 21, 2010)

bike club museum.


----------



## Old Holborn (Jul 22, 2010)

Leaping of the


----------



## KayC (Jul 22, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> Leaping of the



frog shaped


----------



## Old Holborn (Jul 22, 2010)

bouncy castle they


----------



## KayC (Jul 22, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> bouncy castle they



could've painted yellow


----------



## Old Holborn (Jul 22, 2010)

square pickled onions


----------



## falcon123 (Jul 22, 2010)

submarines in Pepperland


----------



## Caroline (Jul 23, 2010)

Lucy in the


----------



## Caroline (Jul 23, 2010)

sky with diamonds


----------



## Caroline (Jul 26, 2010)

sang the beatles.


----------



## Steff (Jul 26, 2010)

Caroline said:


> sang the beatles.



And then hummed


----------



## Caroline (Jul 26, 2010)

like a bumble bee.


----------



## Old Holborn (Jul 31, 2010)

Well I never


----------



## Steff (Jul 31, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> Well I never



heard anything so


----------



## Old Holborn (Jul 31, 2010)

wibley wobley since


----------



## Steff (Jul 31, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> wibley wobley since



wrestling in jelly


----------



## Old Holborn (Jul 31, 2010)

with blue banana


----------



## Steff (Jul 31, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> with blue banana



and black juicy


----------



## Old Holborn (Jul 31, 2010)

old smelly sock


----------

